# 1.5 grabbing too high on a ****



## MO_coon-catcher (Oct 22, 2007)

iv been having a little trouble with my 1.5 coils that I have set for *****.
all the ***** ive caught in them have been caught up on the leg about an inch above the ankle instead of the paw and i was wondering how I could get them so they will catch the paw and not the leg.


----------



## carp_killer (Nov 24, 2006)

catch bigger **** :lol:


----------



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

How big are the *****, you could possibly try a different size trap.


----------



## ND trapper (Nov 14, 2006)

How deep is the covering over your trap? You could try a #11.


----------



## MO_coon-catcher (Oct 22, 2007)

iv caught ***** from 5 pounds up to 20 pounds like that with the average around 15 pounds. most ***** i caught were in water sets and i just pushed it into the mud and on the land sets i have for just ***** and non-wary animals i just cover the trap with leaves and enough dirt to hold them down, if I cover it with dirt i usually put between an eigth and a quarter inch over the trap


----------

